
What's a Linux User? - pifan789
https://opensource.com/article/19/6/what-linux-user
======
redm
Hearing about Slackware brings back some memories. I was a heavy Slackware
user during the '90s; the promise of a lightweight OS with none of the fuss
seems to have been ultimately achieved by Arch though.

I'm curious what distributions early Linux adopters are using now?

~~~
staticvoidmaine
I’m an arch hobbyist but I use Pop!_OS professionally as I have a System76
Darter Pro and am a genuine fan of the journey they’re embarking on with the
introduction of their OS even if it’s barely different than Ubuntu “right
now”. I get that it might not be a popular choice here on HN. I just don’t
have the time to tinker like I used to.

It comes down to the fact that it’s super stable and the modifications they’ve
made are in important areas for me such as keyboard shortcuts, TPM,
drivers/firmware support, and a unified look and feel. It makes for a snazzy,
low hassle low maintenance dev machine.

------
paulddraper
What expecting to see something about uid, gid, home, etc.

------
orpheline
IMHO, the Linux user of yesteryear would now be considered a Linux power user.

